# kings and dolphin



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

What time of year do you start trolling for kings and dolphinout of Destin? How far out? I am from NC and fishing here is totally different.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We caught our cow on 5-13 20+ miles out last year. It was one of the first few caught. It really depends on the water temp, clarity, and wind. But that is a good ballpark date.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are you from in NC..? We are from Wilmington. 

I have a temperature chart here: http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-81.html

We started catchingdolphin April 20thlast year about 17-20 miles out on a floating styrophome block. They got bigger with each following trip out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMM Phin's.........


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Now I'm hungry.....



when we going next:toast


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We start in May fishing for kings. It will still be a little spotty. On Dolphin, May should work, I've heard of a few already caught. Out of Destin June is a great month for Dolphin. The best fishing is at the Spur, too far for you and me; however, decent fishing is typicallly 30-35 miles South/SE of Destin around the grass beds "June Grass." Later in the Summer, toward the nipple will be good also.Throughout the summer you will see plenty of school dolphin in real close. Good luck, tight lines andwelcome to Destin.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

I will only be here until June then I'm back to NC to fish my own waters but I am loving the opportunity to fish down here while I can. The boys back in NC are jealous of the water temps and the number of rare Red Snapper I'm pulling in (and releasing unfortunately). Usually fish out of Sneads Ferry, NC.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

That last pic should be on the front of a magazine. Great :takephoto


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Downtime2,

I didn't know you knew Tracy Dalton and Sondra Jack. Those two are a trip. Especially Tracy. Fun to drink with.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Know a couple of them quite well actually....


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Those phins sure seem to love the ladies!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

downtime2,



Small world bro. Cool man.


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

haha thats cool because i know tracy too, i have known her since i was a baby and i am growing up with her daughter nicki


----------

